# Haunt with No Name: Year 1 & Thanks



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wife and I busted our butts, took all day to set up, finished at dusk, then were too tired to really take many pictures.

Received many compliments and parents took their kids pictures next to the props.

At night it was almost perfect. Our house has a sloping front yard which really helps.

The only thing I'd change from this year is that I still don't have a handle on the day glo colors so many haunts use that I think are so cool. The yard was darker than the image shows.

Anyway - THANKS - to this forum and all its members. I can't believe how patient some of you all are - especially when it comes to explaining LED's! You guys and gals all rock in my book.

Next year - we are putting up a sign at the front of our subdivision in an effort to gain more traffic.

Here are a couple of the pics that look decent.




























Thanks again. EwS


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good ed. 

Next year, it needs a name though.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like the witch need to do one


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice first a first year effort


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great layout. A cemetery fence would really set it off. You have a very nice home to haunt.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great for a first timer! You have a wonderfully sloped yard. I agree with Doc - a fence would def. set it off. Is that an FCG at the door? or static prop?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

1 - Yes - we have the best sloped yard for doing this. The pictures really don't do it justice.

2 - The FCG is static this year - cam down to time. Heck - if it would have taken me so long to figure out LED's - which I did - the FCG would've flown!

3 - Fence is definitely next year.

4 - Frankenstein turned out great. If you look at him in relation to the porch - you can see he's almost 8 feet tall and huge.

5 - One project that didn't get done (although I have the dropcloth) - is the Castle Wall... I am going to paint the dropcloth like a castle wall with windows cut out and drap it across the front of the porch.

It was all a function of too much to do and not enough time to do it this year.

But all in all - yeah - if you would have seen it with the fog rolling and the music going - it was a lot of fun for the kids. And for adults (the blue cooler behind my chair was full of beer)

: ^)


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Looking great, ed! You have a fantastic yard. I vote for a cemetery fence too, it would be an excellent addition. (Room for all those "next year" projects!) 

The gables on your house just beg to be played up with something spooky and gothic.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, you're on the right track. I agree about the cemetary fence. I made one this year and it seemed to tie everything together. Looks good.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Ed - looks way beyond a first-time effort! I like your idea of the canvas painted as castle wall... would blend in great with everything else you already have. Great stuff!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey EWS,

I like the Spider webbing. I ran out of time before I got a chance to add 
any this yr. I can hardly wait to see what you have for next yr.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

an excellent first haunt!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice Job edwood, you do haeve a nice house to haunt. I may be moving this summer, and your house gives sme ome ideas of what to look for, not that wife will let me have any say in what house we choose (LOL)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I was thinking that Frankenstein looked pretty big, 8', wow, lol. On the bright side, you now have a whole year to get ready once again. Better keep that cooler full, it's gonna be out with you in the garage a lot!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I can tell you guys worked your butt off. That's damn good for a first year! Only gets bigger from here  hope your garage is empty.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments... yes - it was hard word. It was the dumb stuff that I should have known better - like finding enough cords to turn everything on, getting lights for the garage lights... all the little monotonous stuff that a rookie has to suffer through to learn from...

Anyway - here are the last pics of the year - since I didn't take many Hween night.




























Sorry for the bad photos - but you get the idea.

Next year - I'm going to tone down their paint schemes and fix the witch - there is something I can't pin down about why she looks weird.

Who knows.

Thanks again for the kind words.

EWS


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice! i like the ghost in the back and the pumpkins spinkled in around


----------

